# Cerakote



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2015)

Any do it yourself Cerakoters out there? Air Cure? Oven Cure? I got a steal on a used glock 22.. Lookin to dress it up..


----------



## ScottD (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep - it is pretty easy to apply if you have the equipment.  You will need a blaster, media, airbrush or spraygun and an oven.

here is one i did and the oven I built for cheap. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119

As far as the painting - the stuff goes on very thin and is super easy to apply.


----------



## 11b30b4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Don't forget to gas out the parts before blasting. Kind of key to ensure that no oil is left on them. As long as you are comfortable with disassembly to the level that is needed to paint, you should be fine. Tons of videos on you tube on how to do it. Also if you are doing any type of pattern, I recommend using an airbrush rather than a larger sprayer. You can more detail and better results.


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Call Dobbs Defense in Hiram 678-540-6720. They've done a lot of Cerakote for me, always flawless.


----------

